# We have 10 games...



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

...to finish working out the kinks and getting our rotation down; to see whose going to be back from injury fully ready to go...the reason I say 10 games to do this is because I figure the last 10-12 games need to be played as if they were the playoffs...I dont think we should what until the playoffs start to get into killa mode(did that last year and next thing you knew evryone thought Houston was a better team) the 7 game series made us have a huge disadvantage vs Phoenix who had a week or so off...We have to dispatch of the Clippers(?) or Lakers(?) in no more then 5 games becuase if we plan on beating SA we have to be rested and ready and have to be able to beat them in 6 becuase we still have to be rested and ready for Phoenix...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

62 Sat. Mar. 11 at Jazz W
63 Sun. Mar. 12 at Kings L
64 Tue. Mar. 14 Cavaliers W
*65 Wed. Mar. 15 at Rockets* *division game in fight for 1st W 
66 Fri. Mar. 17 at Wizards W
67 Sun. Mar. 19 at Nets L
*68 Tue. Mar. 21 Rockets* *division game in fight for 1st W
69 Thu. Mar. 23 Warriors L :curse: 
70 Sat. Mar. 25 at Hawks W
*71 Tue. Mar. 28 at Pistons* L *statement game and could determine 1st
72 Wed. Mar. 29 at Cavaliers L
73 Fri. Mar. 31 at Magic L 
74 Sun. Apr. 02 Nuggets W
75 Tue. Apr. 04 Kings W
*76 Fri. Apr. 07 at Spurs* *this game will probably determine the #1 seed W
*77 Sat. Apr. 08 Hornets* *division game in fight for 1st
78 Mon. Apr. 10 at Clippers 
79 Wed. Apr. 12 at Warriors 
8*0 Thu. Apr. 13 at Suns* *statement game
81 Sun. Apr. 16 Jazz 
82 Wed. Apr. 19 Clippers

*games in red are the ones that need to be played as if they are the playoffs...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

our loss against the Kings isnt as bad as I originally thought we have plenty of key games to more then make it up...we just really need to egt healthy...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Every loss is important now, the Mavs have a tough schedule ahead of them. Hopefully, the injured players will be back soon.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 82 Wed. Apr. 19 Clippers[/COLOR]
> 
> *games in red are the ones that need to be played as if they are the playoffs...



Hey hey!!! U dun need 2 play us like playoff, we jus same old clips, u count on da win :biggrin: 
---

Okay seriously... I hope we don't play you in the first round since we play you guys the last game of the regular season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hey hey!!! U dun need 2 play us like playoff, we jus same old clips, u count on da win :biggrin:
> ---
> 
> Okay seriously... I hope we don't play you in the first round since we play you guys the last game of the regular season.


Well i also hope we don't play the Clips in the first round. 
Spurs vs Clippers.. Awesome.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

t1no said:


> Well i also hope we don't play the Clips in the first round.
> Spurs vs Clippers.. Awesome.


I think we could beat the Spurs if Timmy doesn't get healthy.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yall need j.ho back, that's all im saying.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bump for update




O.T.

Coast to coast: Only three days after arriving in Dallas from Sacramento, the Mavericks touched down in the nation's capital. Tonight against the Wizards, they will play in their fourth time zone in a week. 

"We don't make excuses," Johnson said. "We started off in the Central time zone, went [Pacific], came back to the Mountain, back west, now we're heading to the East Coast. That's part of the NBA. 

"But I never give this team a reason for excuses. Obviously, I realize some of the circumstances. But I will not compromise our vision or our system just because we have a few guys out."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> "... I will not compromise our vision or our system just because we have a few guys out."


I'm impressed by Avery's continued focus on the goal, big picture not challenged by small obstacles.

A lesson in life, for sure.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> I'm impressed by Avery's continued focus on the goal, big picture not challenged by small obstacles.
> 
> A lesson in life, for sure.


Avery's got to be the best coach in the league. Such dedication, such success, such will power. All made so much better because he was a player only two years ago and is in his first year as a coach. Yet for some reason his name is rarely mentioned in "Coach of the Year" discussions.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Go Charlotte :banana: 

Go Houston :banana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bizump


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bump

*HUGE* game tonight


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

j.howard to return tonight, he says his hamstrings feel better, was considering a return tuesday night.

dallas will need him to amount to anything in the playoffs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3348750#post3348750


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The final word: Marquis Daniels summed up the events of the last week as well as anybody when asked about Johnson's outburst after the Orlando game and the impact it's had. 

"Sometimes you have to dig into some players and the team," Daniels said. "I know he's having some sleepless nights. We're still in a pretty good spot. It's how you go in the playoffs, and we want to go in on a high note."


----------

